# need help in Chicago - can I borrow your canon mount lens?



## samal (Jun 19, 2009)

I need help in Chicago area - my Sigma EX 18-50 f/2.8 lens is in service - the zoom ring broke on it and I have a B-day party for my daughter coming up next week.  There is no chance I will get my lens back by that time, and that leaves me with only 70-200 lens that is absolutely useless for this occasion ( I kick myself for selling my nifty-fifty!)

I am looking to borrow a canon mount mid-zoom lens for a day or 2.   something in between 18-70mm, preferably fast, but will also work with kit glass, if nothing else is available.  I am in Buffalo Grove, and I can give you a security deposit for the cost of the lens.  Please let me know if anyone can help me.  I know that there are places to rent from, but If I could avoid the cost of it, it would be nice.  I promise to be super careful and if at return time you are not happy with condition of the lens, feel free to keep the deposit


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 29, 2009)

buffalo grove? wow im right next to you! Im in Vernon Hills but I shoot Nikon so couldn't have helped anyway.


----------



## samal (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, but Sigma did a great job - the lens was fixed under warranty and shipped back to me in 2 days after they received it!  It will arrive tomorrow - I can't wait!


----------

